# Cartoon Network HD problems



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Can't believe no one else posted, so I decided to ask.

Anyone ever hear what happened? OR if this is a Dish-only problem?

When I got up this morning, had a black screen for 176HD... Later in the afternoon Dish replaced with a "we know and are working on it" slate. Sometime this evening they switched to apparently a feed that is the SD Cartoon Network upconverted.

Yeah, I know Cartoon Network isn't in HD most of the time really anyway... but this looks a lot like last year when History/A&E and a couple of others blew up at the uplink center and they had to use upconverts of the SD channels for a few days.

Was wondering if the same thing happened with Cartoon Network... and if it was limited to Dish's uplink OR if this has effected Cartoon Network on other carriers.

(Note until I know for sure it effected outside of Dish, I'm posting it in the Dish forum. Will move it to the general TV forum if DirecTV or cable customers were also affected).


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Was wondering if the same thing happened with Cartoon Network... and if it was limited to Dish's uplink OR if this has effected Cartoon Network on other carriers.


Just checked channel 296 on DirecTV for CN -HD and it's showing King of the Hill just fine here.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yeah, I know Cartoon Network isn't in HD most of the time really anyway.


Cartoon Network is never in HD anymore. It use to be on Friday nights but now even that is upconverted SD stretch-o-vision crud. And they do have HD cartoons and shows they just don't show them in HD anymore. I just checked the channel now and it is still upconverted SD stretch-o-vision that looks terrible.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Maybe they fixed the problem I was seeing earlier then. Admittedly, they show very little HD (and I've seen nothing in HD since new eps of Star Wars Clone Wars ended)... but earlier today it looked like they really weren't even trying.


----------

